

Apple is adding Facebook Integration in iOS 6 - srikar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/01/facebook-ios-6-integration/

======
clarky07
I just put Facebook sharing into a few apps of mine, and while not terrible,
this will be a very welcome change. Much easier and faster to code as well as
being a better interface for the users. win win for everybody I think.

